# Bermuda grass slow growth and green up



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

all,

My beautiful Bermuda came out of dormancy early spring, and the rear of my property is greening up nicely.

However my front lawn (which is usually the healthiest as no shade and constant sun/balanced irrigation) is coming in quite spotty. I have an area which while not bare, is not very green and fairly yellow (almost looks like old storks) in comparison to the rest of the grass. I'm also seeing some very thick green spots, which I almost thought was some other invading grass - but on closer inspection seems to just be healthier Bermuda.

Is this just a waiting game or do I need some help? I irrigate 1-1 and 1/2 inches per week all in one go, and Tru Green apply fert once every month I believe. I scalped the entire lawn at the end of April and mow to a height of around 2", as any lower causes problems as Its not entirely level.

Last year I had no issues really, but it was fairly new sod. I've attached some pictures.

How long do you think I should give it before I should start to worry/treat it? It's been 90+ here's for the last week or two and the rest of the grass is greening up slowly, but this spot is still yellow and growing v slowly. My rear lawn is growing fast already and I'm already almost in my summer mowing routine there, howeve the front is only growing at speed in some of the lusher, greener spots. Is it worth applying additional fert on top of what is applied by TruGreen?


----------



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

For comparisons sake, here is the rear lawn which actually has more shade yet growing well.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@charlottebermuda how much runoff do you see on the front sidewalk when you water all at once? Since it is on a slope I wonder if you should water twice a week at .5" to .75".


----------



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi there,

I don't see too much run off, but I'll take your suggestion into consideration

Im currently using 2 impact sprinklers. These don't seem to be giving uniform coverage. Do you think an oscillating system would be better? If so, would the fact I have two trees affect coverage?


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Did true green spray out weeds in your front yard? That may account for the slow areas trying to recover.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Since I don't have in ground irrigation I was looking for help to evenly disperse water. Everything I read ultimately came to the same conclusion that everything you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot doesnt lay an even amount of water up close and further away. 
I decided to make these using rainbird 5000 series the sprinklers have the adjustable rain curtain inserts which help you control throw and water droplet sizes. I think I've got $25/1


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Batsonbe said:


> Since I don't have in ground irrigation I was looking for help to evenly disperse water. Everything I read ultimately came to the same conclusion that everything you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot doesnt lay an even amount of water up close and further away.
> I decided to make these using rainbird 5000 series the sprinklers have the adjustable rain curtain inserts which help you control throw and water droplet sizes. I think I've got $25/1


Nicely done 👍🏾


----------



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Did true green spray out weeds in your front yard? That may account for the slow areas trying to recover.


Only pre emergent at the beginning of the season. I'm pretty lucky with weeds, I don't seem to get any. The slow growth recovery areas are not improving at all, and those thick green areas are only growing faster and thicker.


----------



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> Since I don't have in ground irrigation I was looking for help to evenly disperse water. Everything I read ultimately came to the same conclusion that everything you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot doesnt lay an even amount of water up close and further away.
> I decided to make these using rainbird 5000 series the sprinklers have the adjustable rain curtain inserts which help you control throw and water droplet sizes. I think I've got $25/1


Nice! Easy to make? Do you get good coverage? And do you run them both off of one spigot?


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

charlottebermuda said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > Since I don't have in ground irrigation I was looking for help to evenly disperse water. Everything I read ultimately came to the same conclusion that everything you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot doesnt lay an even amount of water up close and further away.
> ...


I do run them both off of one spigot with a splitter. I don't have enough pressure to get the most out of them. I'd guess it throws 25' with both of them running. Where as a single one is more around the 40' mark. 
They were very easy to make. Cut them up with my mitre box. Primer then glue and you're set.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

That is an awesome sprinkler set-up, do you have a parts list for this? 


Batsonbe said:


> Since I don't have in ground irrigation I was looking for help to evenly disperse water. Everything I read ultimately came to the same conclusion that everything you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot doesnt lay an even amount of water up close and further away.
> I decided to make these using rainbird 5000 series the sprinklers have the adjustable rain curtain inserts which help you control throw and water droplet sizes. I think I've got $25/1


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Batsonbe said:


> Since I don't have in ground irrigation I was looking for help to evenly disperse water. Everything I read ultimately came to the same conclusion that everything you can get at Lowe's or Home Depot doesnt lay an even amount of water up close and further away.
> I decided to make these using rainbird 5000 series the sprinklers have the adjustable rain curtain inserts which help you control throw and water droplet sizes. I think I've got $25/1


Now you know when you come up with a great idea you have to show slow folks how to do it


----------

